# New Backup Lights



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

Bought this bar and light setup from a local guy that makes them. Works pretty well, and he built it to withstand some abuse. He's been running one on his truck for 5 years now, and his dad is going on the 6th season. It just plugs into the trailer plug, folds out of the way to open the tailgait, and is high enough to see but not cause glare or get beat up by backing into banks.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Is that an on-off switch in the middle of the cross bar? When I got to the bottom photo, I wasn't expecting to see it to fold down sideways--maybe straight back.

Fran


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

thats a good idea....
my guess would be it folds sideways so he can open the tailgate and not worry about hitting it...


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

JeepTJ;897195 said:


> Is that an on-off switch in the middle of the cross bar? When I got to the bottom photo, I wasn't expecting to see it to fold down sideways--maybe straight back.
> 
> Fran


Yes, it folds to allow you to open the tailgait. It's spring loaded with a large nipple/pin to hold it upright. They tried one that folded back and it was a PITA, so he modified it to go sideways. It works very well, and the plus is that if you forget that you folded it and start driving, it's still somewhat snug to the back of the truck. 
That's not a switch, just a sealed wirenut to tie everything together. The lights are triggered from the reverse feed on the 7 pin trailer plug. I'm going to modify it and add a relay so they are fed through the 12v charge wire on the plug.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like a good concept.


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey, that looks really good.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Are they down for doing slopes ???


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

RichG53;900580 said:


> Are they down for doing slopes ???


No sure what you mean. If you mean the picture that I have it folded down, it was just to show how it folds out of the way so you can drop the tailgait. As far as the angle of the lights, I just have them aimed so I can see through both mirrors.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

How much,
that is exactly what I am looking for!!


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

AC2717;900648 said:


> How much,
> that is exactly what I am looking for!!


I paid him $125. If I tell him I have a few guys interested he might cut me a package deal. He used to charge $100 for them and couldn't make them fast enough for locals. Now that I've had a chance to use it a bit I wonder why I waited so long.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd like one also an photos or what kinda light it puts out?


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

dj89;900768 said:


> I'd like one also an photos or what kinda light it puts out?


I'll take some pics tonight.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Keep me posted.

Chris


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

Not the best pics, but gives you an idea of how well they work.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice fab work, decent lighting too.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

If you would clean away the snow and give us a better pic of how this thing is put together.

Chris


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

c.schulz;901822 said:


> If you would clean away the snow and give us a better pic of how this thing is put together.
> 
> Chris


Sorry, but that's about as much detail as I'm willing to show as the guy has worked hard to figure these out and work out the kinks.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

bersh;901991 said:


> Sorry, but that's about as much detail as I'm willing to show as the guy has worked hard to figure these out and work out the kinks.


Good move he put the time in to figure it out let him reap the benifits. Looks good and priced good, I wanted to also tie into my seven way and make my back-up lights removeable during the off season thanks for posting the pics.


----------

